# Teichfilter selber mauern



## teichmann71 (15. Nov. 2010)

Hallo liebe Koi Gemeinde 

Ich habe vor im kommenden Frühjahr mit der Vergrößerung meines Teichs zu beginnen. 
Der bisherige Teich soll komplett abgebaut werden. 

Dazu kurz folgendes. 
Ich habe vor 12 Jahren den Teich selbst gebaut und sozusagen in die Hanglage unseres Grundstückes integriert. (Stützmauer)
Anfänglich lief noch alles gut bis ich mit der Koihälterung begonnen habe. 
Komischerweise gingen mir die schönsten Exemplare im Winter oftmals ein. 
Der Grund dafür ist mir mittlerweile klar: Der Teich ist einfach zu kalt im Winter und beheizen möchte ich ihn eigentlich nicht. 

Deshalb die Entscheidung den Hangteich in einen normalen tiefen Teich umzubauen. 
Geplant sind die Maße 10x4x2 m sprich 80 Kubikmeter. 
Der Teich soll mindestens zwei Bodenabläufe, einen Skimmer und einen Ablauf für den Winterbetrieb (in 40 cm Tiefe unter dem Wasserspiegel)  haben. 
Über das Teichbecken bin ich mir soweit schon fast im Klaren.

Aber jetzt zu meiner Frage.
Habe ihr Erfahrungen mit dem selbst mauern eines Teichfilters im Schwerkraftsystem? 
Hat jemand Bilder eines solchen Filters? 
Ich bin mir über die Größe des Filters noch nicht schlüssig habe aber mal angedacht, dass 
mein Teichfilter etwa die Maße von 4 x 1 x 0,8 m und mindestens  6 Kammern haben soll.

Zum Besatz sei kurz gesagt, dass etwa 20 Koi in dem Teich leben sollen. 

Möglicherweise habe ich noch irgendwo einen Denkfehler welchen es noch bis zum März 2011 zu beseitigen gilt. 

Für Antworten aller Art bin ich Euch sehr dankbar.

Wenn es geklappt hat sieht man auf dem Bild meinen Teich im Winter. Etwa zur Hälfte. 
Die Hangmauer ist ca. 1,80 m hoch.


----------



## Dodi (15. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Teichfilter selber mauern*

Hallo,

vielleicht hilft das weiter:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=215422/?q=filterschacht+gemauert#post215422

Wenn Du das Forum duchsuchst, findest Du bestimmt noch mehr Beispiele.


----------



## koi.sl2006 (15. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Teichfilter selber mauern*

Hallo,

ich habe schon mehrere Teichfilter selber gemauert die auf Schwerkraft laufen. Du musst nur gutes Material verwenden und ein wenig basteln können. Da ich hier neu bin und nicht so vertraut mit dem Computer bin werde ich jetzt versuchen mahl ein paar Fotos von meiner Anlage hier hoch zu laden, was ich eigentlich nicht vorhatte, aber vielleicht kann ich dir ja so helfen.

Mit Freundlichen Grüßen

Stefan


----------



## newbee (15. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Teichfilter selber mauern*

Hallo Stefan

:willkommen hier im Forum bei den Teich:crazy

Grüße Hans


----------



## koi.sl2006 (15. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Teichfilter selber mauern*

Hallo Hans

Danke für den Willkommensgrus hab ja lange genug gezögert. .

Stefan


----------



## teichmann71 (16. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Teichfilter selber mauern*

Vielen Dank für die Bilder und die Antworten ! 

Ich habe heute Morgen noch ein paar Bilder meines Teichs gemacht. 
Damit ihr mal eine genauere Vorstellung davon bekommt. 

Etwas versetzt parallel zur Terrasse soll der neue Teich entstehen. (siehe bemaltes Bild) 
Dahinter habe ich mir gedacht in den Hang setzte ich den Teichfilter mit seinen Kammern. 
Auf keinen Fall sollte der Filter über der Erde sein denke ich, da es sonst wieder zu kalt wird. 

@ Stefan: Danke für deine Mühe und fürs Bilder einstellen. So wie auf deinem Bild zu sehen ist soll es aussehen. Die Kammern in Reihe.
Wie sieht das bei dir aus mit dem Reinigen? und wie Tief sind deine Kammern denn? 
Hast du mir sonst noch einen Tipp auf was ich achten muss? 

@ Dodi: Danke für Bild löschen und den Link. Habe es noch nicht drauf. 

Grüsse aus BaWü
Jürgen


----------



## Dodi (16. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Teichfilter selber mauern*

Hallo Jürgen,

[OT]Macht nix, jeder war mal Anfänger. 
Das war wieder nicht richtig mit dem Bilder einfügen -
entweder ins persönliche Album und dann als Image-Befehl oder als Attachment. 
Hier mal die Anleitung (klick). Kannst auch im Testforum (klick) üben, wenn Du möchtest.[/OT]


----------



## koi.sl2006 (16. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Teichfilter selber mauern*

Hallo Jürgen

Ich reinige einmal in der Woche meinen Vortex durch den Ablasshahn und ein mal im Jahr den Patronenfilter. Denn Rest alle paar Jahre mal.
Die Kammern sind 1,20 m Tief. Mauere mit Betonsteinen, die sind Frostsicher. 

Stefan


----------



## teichmann71 (17. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Teichfilter selber mauern*

Vielen Dank für die Tipps. Werde mal alles hier dokumentieren wenn es im Frühjahr los geht. 

LG Jürgen


----------

